# Owww... any suggestions?



## Kioskask (Jun 12, 2016)

I just decided to stop being lazy and learn the guitar, so I now have one and I'm attempting to learn basic chords. There's only one problem... it feels like I've slammed my fingertips in several doors, is there anyway to stop my fingers from being that painful when playing??


----------



## SpiritMachine (Jun 12, 2016)

Haha NOPE. You keep playing until your finger tips blister and tear and youll eventually merit yourself some sick callouses on your fingertips. Once those callouses come in,the strings not only will stop hurting you, but you would  have earned your self the title "beginner guitarist" B)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, I'm afraid there is no way to around it past hardening your fingers up. Best thing to do is play to the point where it's unbearable then stop for a day or two. You can tap them as well.


----------



## Storok (Jun 12, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I just decided to stop being lazy and learn the guitar, so I now have one and I'm attempting to learn basic chords. There's only one problem... it feels like I've slammed my fingertips in several doors, is there anyway to stop my fingers from being that painful when playing??








Maybe this ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 12, 2016)

I haven't played in a while, but try very hard to keep your wrist very loose and limber. Also try doing stretches before practicing  Like this: Keep It Loose: Stretches For Guitarists | Seymour Duncan


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 13, 2016)

Do anything that builds finger callouses, like playing or rock climbing (my favorite ) or working with wood or...


----------

